# Where to get simple mill parts?



## APFreak (Oct 9, 2014)

I need this handle or knob, not sure what to call it.
Or I would like two that match.

It is for locking the table from moving side to side on an Acra Mill.

The thread is 5/16-24



the whole thing looks like this.


There is a strange thread into the mill table, it is 1/2-12
Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you tried calling Acra? 909-899-3000

BP clones are often quite different than BPs where parts aren't interchangeable. Like that same part, found them for BPs but the thread is 5/16-18. Acras are usually made in Taiwain & the imperial threads confirm that. Much of the Taiwan made machinery that I've ran into use imperial threads rather than metric as one might think.


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you absolutely sure it is a 5/16-24? From your pic is looks like a 5/16-18, and if it is a 5/16-18 I have two that I will let go cheap. $10 plus shipping. If you are interested, drop me an e-mail at kweimer@who.rr.com  Mine is just a tad longer at 3.200 though instead of  2.750


----------



## NightWing (Feb 18, 2015)

1/2-12 is common in England.


----------

